# why are my cycles so much shorter all of a sudden?



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

i started charting in MAY..
1st cycle - 26 days
2nd - 27 days
3rd - 22 days
4th - 20 days

ovulating on day 14-16 on each of these cycles except the last one ..i believe I ovulated on the cd9

could this be a symptom of smthg?


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

What is your age? Things can start hinting at wonkiness to come as early as our late 30s. I've had regular cycles, then jumps in either direction, then back to regular. Last 3 months have been short, for me, day 25 or 26 becoming day 1. What I did notice back when I was able to keep better track was that it's ovulation that controls menstruation. Cycle would hit 14 days after I had mittelschmerz pain, no matter what day the pain hit.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

i'm almost 35. mine went from 38 days last year to 24 days this july. this last one was 27 days after i took b6 and fertiltea to fix my lp issue. i imagine my cycle issues are due to a combo of my age and my toddlers boob addiction







i hope it's fixed as we want to make a baby now


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Well a few of the cycles your lp is to short anything under 12 days is considered to short. That points to a progesterone issue.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

yes one thing I noticed was my LP was less than 10 days when it was always 12 before..

my cycles before charting were always 28-30 days long..
what could be done for a progesterone problem? no idea where to start..

i tried searching under 'short cycles' but only had a bit of time so didnt find much

eta: i'm 27


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

You can try several things. You can go the medical route and start taking progesterone after you O until af comes or you get a







you may need to take progesterone support all thru your first trimester as well.

You can use vitex that is a herb aka chaste tree. I used it from ovulation until af showed and when I got pg I used it into my pg as well. It is a natural progesterone that mimics your body's natural progesterone production.

Some have taken it all thru the cycle but I was afraid to do that since progesterone should only be found in your body after O or it might fool your body into thinking you already oed and stop you from oing at all.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

why might this happen seemingly out of nowhere?


----------

